# Issue with libgcrypt-1.4.4 and claws-mail [SOLVED]

## hanj

Hello All

I upgraded libgcrypt (1.4.4) on my workstation today, and after doing so, I was unable to connect to pop3d-ssl. Looking at the mailserver, I saw the following in the logs:

```
Mar 28 09:55:01 comp pop3d-ssl: couriertls: accept: error:1408F119:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac

Mar 28 09:55:02 comp pop3d-ssl: couriertls: accept: error:1408F119:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac

Mar 28 09:55:03 comp pop3d-ssl: couriertls: accept: error:1408F119:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac

Mar 28 09:55:04 comp pop3d-ssl: couriertls: accept: error:1408F119:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac

Mar 28 09:55:04 comp pop3d-ssl: couriertls: accept: error:1408F119:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac

Mar 28 09:55:06 comp pop3d-ssl: couriertls: accept: error:1408F119:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac

Mar 28 09:55:07 comp pop3d-ssl: couriertls: accept: error:1408F119:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac

Mar 28 09:55:10 comp pop3d-ssl: couriertls: accept: error:1408F119:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac

Mar 28 09:55:14 comp pop3d-ssl: couriertls: accept: error:1408F119:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_RECORD:decryption failed or bad record mac
```

The client was reporting TSL/SSL socket errors. I downgraded back to 1.4.0-r1 and restarted claws, and everything was back to normal. Here are my USE flags and versions..

```
[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.4 [1.4.0-r1] USE="(-bindist%) (-idea%) (-nls%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] mail-client/claws-mail-3.7.0  USE="crypt dbus dillo doc gnome session spell ssl xface -bogofilter -gnutls -imap -ipv6 -kde -ldap -nntp -pda 
```

Thanks in advance!

hanji

----------

## hanj

Found this bug...

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=263589

Changed cflags to -O2 and it rebuilt libgcrypt, and I'm able to connect now. Hope this helps someone else.

Thanks!

hanji

----------

